# Priory Lancaster ( part 2 new machine )



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Went in today , and low and behold they had their new two group lever in place. Talking to one of the guys there , the shell was bought from Italy and they have been working on it for a while , conning it from gas ?

Anyway tried a flat white and an espresso , very nice. Another free espresso arrived a few minutes later , as they weren't happy with the one they had given me before . As always great service and lovely surroundings , highly recommended !

View attachment 2771


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I had seen a photo he posted on twitter earlier! nice one!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice - time for me to visit


----------

